# Portraits from photos



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

For those who are interested in dressing up the furbaby pics to make cute siggys or for framing. PhotoFilter is a free program you can download & play with in your sparetime. Here's a sample of what you can do with it.
Regular photo of Hannah
[attachment=27411:Hannah_b..._dress_3.jpg]

Now it's a pretty portrait of Hannah
[attachment=27412:Hannah_b...t_framed.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey, that's GREAT! Thanks for sharing! - can you tell me the URL? Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, that's a great portrait! I'm going to try it (AFTER I finish the paper that's due Monday... :smilie_tischkante: )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, please please please give us the link....I'm not that good at finding things on the net.
When I typed in PhotoFilter, I got a company with photography stuff. Is that where I would find it?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OOPS, sorry. If anyone needs instructions on how to use it, let me know. I was just playing around with it one day & discovered how to make pics into portraits. Here's the link. 
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/photofiltre.html This program does several different effects,like masks & frames. It's pretty simple to use too. Have fun & don't forget to ask if you need help.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay!! :aktion033: Thank you!!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry I guess I shouldn't stop and play with the fuzz butt a well doing a post. :blush:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Yay!! :aktion033: Thank you!!![/B]


Your welcome. You can also add text to your portrait after you get it made. Like this.

[attachment=27416:Hannah_b...titled_2.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445059
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks fantastic! Well done!! I've got it downloaded, just playing with it now ..... don't be too suprised if you get a pm from me at some stage! LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, that's great. I'm going to download it now :smilie_daumenpos: :chili: 
oh did I tell you that I think Hannah is just the cutest :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You used the smudge tool, right? 

[attachment=27417:Cosyportrait.jpg]


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

> You used the smudge tool, right?
> 
> [attachment=27417:Cosyportrait.jpg][/B]


How did you do that? I downloaded the program but I cant do anything. I guess I'm kind of dumb.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> You used the smudge tool, right?
> 
> [attachment=27417:Cosyportrait.jpg][/B]


Yes, I used the smudge tool & swirled the background. Then I used the spray can to add a few more colors & smudged & swirled some more until I got it just right. Then I added a mask(slide), then a 3D frame & added the text.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a cute little program. It's like a little PSP. I like it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upload your photo to the program, then click on the smudge tool on your right. It looks like a finger pointing. Move your mouse back to your photo. Hold your left click down & smudge the background around. It takes a little practice to get good at the smudging. I use a large smudge for the larger area, small smudge for getting close to the subject. Hope this helps.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

ok can you tell me what I am doing wrong? I downloaded it and all I can do is make them go yellow or blue but can't figure out how to do the background like you have :brownbag:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> oh wow, that's great. I'm going to download it now :smilie_daumenpos: :chili:
> oh did I tell you that I think Hannah is just the cutest :wub:[/B]


You have told me that Fay, thanks. Now, when can I expect to see a Sparkey portrait?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for that ...

Hannah is the perfect model for the plug you gave .. she is just perfect ..

She melts my heart each time I see her ..

I think Max has a crush !!

Hannah Fan


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> ok can you tell me what I am doing wrong? I downloaded it and all I can do is make them go yellow or blue but can't figure out how to do the background like you have :brownbag:[/B]


You have to use the smudge tool on the right. It looks like a hand with a finger pointing. Click on it & use it to smudge the background colors. Just swirl them around, go up & down or back & forth. There is an undo tool at the top if you mess up. You can undo as much as you want. You can use the spray can to add other colors & swirl some more.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's what I did with a picture of Miss Abbey!!!
Fun...

[attachment=27419:Abbey__s...s_framed.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Thanks for that ...
> 
> Hannah is the perfect model for the plug you gave .. she is just perfect ..
> 
> ...


AWWW, thanks Lenna. Hannah & I feel honored that cutie Max has a crush on her.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Here's what I did with a picture of Miss Abbey!!!
> Fun...
> 
> [attachment=27419:Abbey__s...s_framed.jpg][/B]


 :aktion033: You're a fast learner. It looks great.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> when can I expect to see a Sparkey portrait? [/B]


 :w00t: there is so many things you can do under Filters :smpullhair: . This is a cool program. thanks for sharing. here is one just for you  

[attachment=27425:Sparkey4.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: Yea, you made one. It's great, Sparkey looks so sweet in that pic. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this great find! I made my siggy with it


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Thanks for sharing this great find! I made my siggy with it [/B]


Love your new siggy :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: you all look great in it and cool effects too :thumbsup:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=445330
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fay! Im just glad to have some kind of program that I can make a siggy with!! It may not be as fancy as all the other photoshop siggys, but its cute! I LOVE that pic of Sparkey!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I just did another one. hey this thing does face lifts too :smrofl: 

this is my mom and sparkey , on the day she was leaving
I just emailed her this picture. I only fixed a little problem under her eyes :innocent: 
actual photo is here 

[attachment=27426:mom_sp.jpg]
:smpullhair: I can't stop


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG FAY!! That looks great!!! How did you fix under her eyes??


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> ok I just did another one. hey this thing does face lifts too :smrofl:
> 
> this is my mom and sparkey , on the day she was leaving
> I just emailed her this picture. I only fixed a little problem under her eyes :innocent:
> ...



If only you could do that under eye thing in real life among other aging problems. :smpullhair: :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW

looks sooooo great :aktion033: 

thanks for sharing Sue :grouphug: I will have to try it too :aktion033: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

okay, here is my Snowy

I'm in a rush now, so poor Snowy's little parts in his paws and a little of his tail got smudged too  :HistericalSmiley: 

but once I get a free time, I will do a better job LOL

Thanks again Sue :grouphug: for the link 

[attachment=27453:Snowy.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> ok I just did another one. hey this thing does face lifts too :smrofl:
> 
> this is my mom and sparkey , on the day she was leaving
> I just emailed her this picture. I only fixed a little problem under her eyes :innocent:
> ...


 :w00t: You gave your mom a facelift? That's cool. You're getting good at this Fay. :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Thanks for sharing this great find! I made my siggy with it [/B]


Your welcome, I'm glad you enjoy it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> okay, here is my Snowy
> 
> I'm in a rush now, so poor Snowy's little parts in his paws and a little of his tail got smudged too  :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


You're welcome Kat. I think you did great being in a hurry. :aktion033:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

that´s my result


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I like that :aktion033: if you can print that in large and frame it that will look so good on a wall :aktion033: 

and I love Snowy's picture too. very good job on the smudge, I just can't get it as good as you did.



> OMG FAY!! That looks great!!! How did you fix under her eyes??[/B]


 with the good old smudge tool


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just wanted to thank you again for sharing this - before I go & fork out the money for photoshop, this is an excellent FREE playground to make a start!

I've even done a halloween siggie!! It's not perfect, but my wrist is killing me from all the smudging! LOL

Here is what I started with, and my sig shows the finished (well, close enough) product:

[attachment=27511:halloween_start.jpg]

Thank you!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> ok can you tell me what I am doing wrong? I downloaded it and all I can do is make them go yellow or blue but can't figure out how to do the background like you have :brownbag:[/B]


I had the same problem, because I just googled it, and downloaded the wrong one - sounds similar to what you are describing, all I could do was change the background colour, and the colours were very limited!! I was tearing my hair out trying to find the little smudge hand thingy!

I'm technically challenged, so I don't want to imply you are - but did you download it from here: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/photofiltre.html  - once I had this one downloaded, I was on my way!!

Good luck!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I just wanted to thank you again for sharing this - before I go & fork out the money for photoshop, this is an excellent FREE playground to make a start!
> 
> I've even done a halloween siggie!! It's not perfect, but my wrist is killing me from all the smudging! LOL
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: You did a great job making that siggy. It's cute. :aktion033:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

this proggie is great, especially for those who like embroidery
you can make patterns for cross-stich

here i used bonnies pic





















i can even use it for knitting :aktion033:


----------

